# scooper storage



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

Until the Luuup litter box is released we're just using regular litter boxes for Taco and scooping. It isn't a big deal and I don't mind until the new one is available this summer. But... where do y'all store your scooper? All of our floors are carpeted so I don't just wanna toss it on the floor next to the box. Also, Taco would probably just play with it anyway since he's a baby. I'm just not sure where to toss it at the moment.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Why don't you why don't you just use a small empty box to stick it in?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I use empty coffee cans!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

An old Rubbermaid pitcher....


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I use an old shoebox.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I store it between the box and the wall. So for our rubbermaid tub bins, they're on the floor right between the wall and side of the box. For our two 'normal' litter boxes, which are the 'jumbo' covered ones, they sit on the lip of the lid and base facing the wall.

Kittens definitely do play with the litter scoop. I have a kennel set up in the basement to hold all the kitten/cat food, litter, and other misc supplies for fostering so that when we've got a litter of kittens they can't make a huge mess. For the fosters the litter scoop is stored in a little cardboard box in that kennel right near the door, along with the little bags I scoop into.


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

Thanks. I felt stupid but I just didn't know where to toss it. We still aren't quite done unpacking (we moved in August lolol) and I'm sure I have a few appropriate containers laying around.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I use something similar to this. It hangs on the side of my box and works great.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

If all other containers fail to meet your expectations, I suppose you could also buy one that is at least more appealing to the eye. Google "Designer Cat Litter Scoop & Base by Maison La Queue" on Amazon.com...can't upload the link here.

But for some reason, this one works:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Precision-Pet-Dazzle-Scoop-Caddy/dp/B00M4KLD32[/ame]


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

fftopic
Hi again, so I checked out that Luuup litter box. Looks similar to another brand I've seen before, but I dunno if that box will help you in the long run, especially when your kitten grows bigger and or starts kicking litter outside the box. At $38 USD, it seems very costly for a temporary box! It also looks like more work is involved than simply scooping, but hey...whatever works for you!


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

I just like it because there are no scoopers. Just lift the box, shake to sift, dump poop, put on bottom. Super easy with no additional tools needed. Probably the reason there are so many litter box options is just because people tend to have such vastly different preferences on how to approach things. I'm glad there are options out there to suit us all.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I REALLY like that litterbox; my only thought is that, when you shake pee clumps, they can sometimes break little bits off that would fall into the lower boxes. This happens with regular boxes and regular scoopers too when you "shake off" the clumps after you scoop, though. Still, I might just have to buy one of those boxes!

As for the scooper - I'd buy a cheap plastic vase, maybe a squareish one, that will fit the scooper in it. Similar to the little cup things that toilet-brushes sit in, just sized properly for the scooper :}


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Have you ever tried one of those mechanical litterboxes? Electronic sensor, scoop apparatus?

I got one when I had my orange boy. He didn't want to get in it!


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

I like the idea of the mechanical ones but I'm afraid that Taco will be freaked out since he's still so little.


----------



## hrw (May 18, 2016)

We use an old dishwasher tablet box


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I use a children's cute little metal play bucket. I line it with a paper towel and change the towel each time I change the litter boxes. I bought it at a thrift store for $.50


----------

